# Newbie



## Morne Coetzer (19/10/16)

Hey guys and gals. I'm Morne from Cape Town. I started vaping about 5 moths ago. Still occasionally have a siggie. Cut down from pack and a half a day to a pack a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/10/16)

Welcome and congratz on cutting down so much.


Here is to good fortunes in the wars to come. Putting those stinkeys down all together should be easier now.

Have a look around. You will soon quit spending money on cigarettes all together as you become addicted to new mods tanks and juices lol.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

Hi @Morne Coetzer 
Welcome to ecigssa.
Feel free to introduce yourself at the topic below and make it official. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-385#post-448430

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (19/10/16)

Welcome Morne, well done on cutting down that much on the smokes. Its a great feeling, and only gets better once you finally cut them out. I know its a journey, and wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/16)

Welcome to the forum @Morne Coetzer 
Congrats on the cutting down - you doing very well
All the best from here on and enjoy your stay
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

PS - check out the coming Cape Town Vape Meet on Sat 5 Nov
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

Thanks for the introduction @Morne Coetzer. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on drastically cutting down on the stinkies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (19/10/16)

Welcome @Morne Coetzer to the forum!

Glad you've decreased the use of the stinkies!, soon you'll be off of them completely... Spending money on the latest and best devices!

Happy vaping bruv, glad you've taken the step to better health!

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

